# Fife Meet @ Black Magic Detail Feat Max Protect 11.08.12



## AaronGTi

So after the success and great turnout of the first Fife meet we've decided to hold another.

The meet will be held @ the BMD Studio on Saturday the 11th August.

We will have demos etc and all things detailing related on the day and just general banter.

Janis from Max Protect will be up again and will have plenty products for sale.

Everyone is welcome :wave:

Lets use this thread to discuss what people want to do on the meet etc :thumb:

Lastly lets get a list of names 

Cheers :thumb:

1. Aaron
2. Stevie @ Black Magic Detail
3. Janis @ Max Protect


----------



## k9vnd

Edited.


----------



## k9vnd

Lets use this thread to discuss what people want to do on the meet etc :thumb:


CANCEL it.......... it's ma wee man's birthday!!!!.....

Was waiting on another one coming up look's like it will be the next one or a mini meet from me aaron.

Good luck and hope the day goes well.


----------



## CraigQQ

won't make this, possibly got work on the saturday, but going up to NE meet on the 12th so can't make 2 in 2 days lol..


----------



## AaronGTi

No problem lads :thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious

CraigQQ said:


> won't make this, possibly got work on the saturday, but going up to NE meet on the 12th so can't make 2 in 2 days lol..


 Sorry for the highjack,which NE meet Craig?


----------



## AaronGTi

herbiedacious said:


> Sorry for the highjack,which NE meet Craig?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=273838


----------



## Guest

I've got a work mates car I'm servicing on this date... will try move it to Sunday  Who's car will be the test car then?


----------



## AaronGTi

aaronfife said:


> I've got a work mates car I'm servicing on this date... will try move it to Sunday  Who's car will be the test car then?


Aaah move it mate :thumb: Hope you can make it 

Not sure on that one  Any volunteers


----------



## Guest

AaronGTi said:


> Aaah move it mate :thumb: Hope you can make it
> 
> Not sure on that one  Any volunteers


If I can make it, there's a nice small car here... lol


----------



## CraigQQ

herbiedacious said:


> Sorry for the highjack,which NE meet Craig?


NE scotland herbie :thumb:
aberdeen.


----------



## Mtpagey

I should be along to this (hopefully earlier than the last time :thumb

Have got a clio photoshoot at some point in august though so the car needs to attend that, but date is undecided yet so should be fine to fire along to BMD.


----------



## AaronGTi

Mtpagey said:


> I should be along to this (hopefully earlier than the last time :thumb
> 
> Have got a clio photoshoot at some point in august though so the car needs to attend that, but date is undecided yet so should be fine to fire along to BMD.


Nice one Martin would be good to see the vee, I've not seen it yet :thumb:


----------



## rowbo

My scheduled day on at work  i will try for a holiday on monday 

you know im always willing to offer my car as the test car  i can leave it overnight on the friday


----------



## AaronGTi

rowbo said:


> My scheduled day on at work  i will try for a holiday on monday
> 
> you know im always willing to offer my car as the test car  i can leave it overnight on the friday


Hope you can get it off :thumb:


----------



## Max Protect

rowbo said:


> My scheduled day on at work  i will try for a holiday on monday
> 
> you know im always willing to offer my car as the test car  i can leave it overnight on the friday


I'm sure you would :thumb:

Btw, how's the carbon wrap on your bonnet behaving from the last meet?

Would be nice to see you again and i hope you will get the day off!

Are we having BBQ this time as well Aaron? The last one was magic... 

Cheers, 
Janis


----------



## AaronGTi

Max Protect said:


> I'm sure you would :thumb:
> 
> Btw, how's the carbon wrap on your bonnet behaving from the last meet?
> 
> Would be nice to see you again and i hope you will get the day off!
> 
> Are we having BBQ this time as well Aaron? The last one was magic...
> 
> Cheers,
> Janis


Yeah I don't see why not to a BBQ


----------



## rowbo

Max Protect said:


> I'm sure you would :thumb:
> 
> Btw, how's the carbon wrap on your bonnet behaving from the last meet?
> 
> Would be nice to see you again and i hope you will get the day off!
> 
> Are we having BBQ this time as well Aaron? The last one was magic...
> 
> Cheers,
> Janis


Its been pretty good  i havnt had the time or the weather to keep the car clean but the rain still beads and runs off of the bonnet quite well

Aaron how has it been on your red rocket ?

Im well up for a BBQ this time because the diet is over now ive been on holiday


----------



## AaronGTi

rowbo said:


> Its been pretty good  i havnt had the time or the weather to keep the car clean but the rain still beads and runs off of the bonnet quite well
> 
> Aaron how has it been on your red rocket ?
> 
> Im well up for a BBQ this time because the diet is over now ive been on holiday


It's awesome mate, beads n sheets like nothing else!!
Definitely adds to the finish as well. Top it with Silk Coat n the gloss n slickness is unreal 

BBQ sounds good like  depends on weather though, will be awesome if we can get a day like the last one.


----------



## Black Magic Detail

I can get the BBQ out ,but only if ravinder brings the chicken :thumb::lol:


----------



## AaronGTi

Black Magic Detail said:


> I can get the BBQ out ,but only if ravinder brings the chicken :thumb::lol:


Canny forget Ravinder's Chicken :lol:


----------



## HoggyR32

I'm meant to be day shift that day. But if I can get it of I'll fire along.


----------



## AaronGTi

HoggyR32 said:


> I'm meant to be day shift that day. But if I can get it of I'll fire along.


Nice one hope you can make it :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

Lets start adding names to the list to see if theres gonna be enough bodies to justify a meet.

1. Aaron
2. Stevie @ Black Magic Detail
3. Janis @ Max Protect
4.
5.


----------



## rowbo

Dont think i will make it  8th in line for a holiday 

Will keep an eye on the thread tho incase for any reason you maybe need to change it to the following weekend


----------



## AaronGTi

Deffo wont be the following weekend as Janis is attending the Bespoke Car Care meet on thr 18th.


----------



## Guest

I'm now 100% servicing this car on th 11th  If I get it done first, first thing I'll defo pop along later on dude. So annoying as I'm usually free at weekends and don't want to leave early like last time


----------



## AaronGTi

Aaah ok 

Tbh it isn't looking good so if we can't get the numbers we'll just have to cancel


----------



## rowbo

I only get one sat off in 3 

8th september would be my next one after the 18th Aug

How about getting some dates chucked in to see what is mutually convenient for most ?


----------



## AaronGTi

rowbo said:


> I only get one sat off in 3
> 
> 8th september would be my next one after the 18th Aug
> 
> How about getting some dates chucked in to see what is mutually convenient for most ?


yeah could do, I'll speak to both Jan n Stevie.
It was really this date we wanted as it was only what Jan could really make as he's got other things on...


----------



## CraigQQ

I could make the 8th of september if its moved to then..


----------



## AaronGTi

If theres not names down sharpish then it will be moved lol


----------



## davec

count me in aaron


----------



## AaronGTi

Nice one Dave :Thumb:

1. Aaron
2. Stevie @ Black Magic Detail
3. Janis @ Max Protect
4. DaveC
5.


----------



## Mtpagey

1. Aaron
2. Stevie @ Black Magic Detail
3. Janis @ Max Protect
4. DaveC
5. Martin
6.


----------



## Max Protect

So we have 5 so far - seems like a 1 to 1 event 

Anyone else up for learning some detailing tricks from Stevie and myself?

We have wet-sanding demos on the day and many more activities inc BBQ - this is an event you don't want to miss for sure!

Let's hope the sun is out and everyone can make it!


----------



## AaronGTi

Cmon lads get yourselves signed up


----------



## Max Protect

Ok guys, what about introducing some dubstep vibes at the event?


----------



## AaronGTi

Max Protect said:


> Ok guys, what about introducing some dubstep vibes at the event?


Now you're talking!!

:argie:


----------



## Guest

If only my decks would fit in the car


----------



## AaronGTi

Bump...


----------



## caledonia

1. Aaron
2. Stevie @ Black Magic Detail
3. Janis @ Max Protect
4. DaveC
5. Martin
6. Gordon @Defined Details.


----------



## AaronGTi

Thanks Gordon.

Anyone else?  If I have to go to Ravinder's Mum's house and get the chicken my self then I will  :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Max Protect

aaronfife said:


> If only my decks would fit in the car


They will fit just fine  Bring it over!!!


----------



## cheechy

Been in hiding for a while so its maybe time for me to see what's been happening! Put me down please...


----------



## AaronGTi

cheechy said:


> Been in hiding for a while so its maybe time for me to see what's been happening! Put me down please...


Good lad :thumb:

1. Aaron
2. Stevie @ Black Magic Detail
3. Janis @ Max Protect
4. DaveC
5. Martin
6. Gordon @Defined Details.
7. Cheechy


----------



## AaronGTi

1. Aaron
2. Stevie @ Black Magic Detail
3. Janis @ Max Protect
4. DaveC
5. Martin
6. Gordon @Defined Details.
7. Cheechy
8. Rich @ RGK Detailing


----------



## caledonia

Numbers starting to build nicely. Its looks like being a great day.
And I have Ravinder this weekend so will make sure I test out this chicken :lol:


----------



## Ravinder

Black Magic Detail said:


> I can get the BBQ out ,but only if ravinder brings the chicken :thumb::lol:


The chicken that you wouldn't eat??


----------



## AaronGTi

caledonia said:


> Numbers starting to build nicely. Its looks like being a great day.
> And I have Ravinder this weekend so will make sure I test out this chicken :lol:


I thought it was pretty good like, so did ma pal he had about 10 bits haha saying that he is 23 stone :lol:


----------



## AaronGTi

Ravinder said:


> The chicken that you wouldn't eat??


You coming then pal


----------



## Black Magic Detail

Ravinder said:


> The chicken that you wouldn't eat??


it was too hot for me ,im a bit gay when it comes to spicey food :devil:.but everybody else loved it :thumb:


----------



## rowbo

i will find out tomorrow if im getting the day off ! fingers crossed


----------



## krupauk

1. Aaron
2. Stevie @ Black Magic Detail
3. Janis @ Max Protect
4. DaveC
5. Martin
6. Gordon @Defined Details.
7. Cheechy
8. Rich @ RGK Detailing
9. Krupauk
10. Hotwheels1979


Be good to see this stuff in action, what time is kick off?


----------



## Max Protect

rowbo said:


> i will find out tomorrow if im getting the day off ! fingers crossed


May the getting-a-day-off force be with you!!!


----------



## Max Protect

Ravinder said:


> The chicken that you wouldn't eat??


Your chicken was awesome mate!!!

If possible, make a few phal-hot pieces for me, loving it!!


----------



## CraigQQ

I'm tempted to come now :lol:


----------



## Max Protect

CraigQQ said:


> I'm tempted to come now :lol:


Cmon Craig, you can do it!!! 

It will be a good day!


----------



## AaronGTi

krupauk said:


> 1. Aaron
> 2. Stevie @ Black Magic Detail
> 3. Janis @ Max Protect
> 4. DaveC
> 5. Martin
> 6. Gordon @Defined Details.
> 7. Cheechy
> 8. Rich @ RGK Detailing
> 9. Krupauk
> 10. Hotwheels1979
> 
> Be good to see this stuff in action, what time is kick off?


Nice one lads :thumb:

Probably around 10am 

Looking to be a good day


----------



## darren1229

AaronGTi said:


> Aaah move it mate :thumb: Hope you can make it
> 
> Not sure on that one  Any volunteers


I've just bought a vectra thats in need of some paintwork tlc......full of swirls and scratches etc

cant make the event but if you guys need a car to play with i might be able to drop it off on the friday and let uz work your magic?


----------



## caledonia

Janis 
If possible can you bring along some Ultimate glass too.
I will get some off you on the day.
Gordon.

PS. I blame Aaron on this one. :lol:


----------



## darren1229

AaronGTi said:


> Aaah move it mate :thumb: Hope you can make it
> 
> Not sure on that one  Any volunteers


Cant make this event due to work (gutted to say the least as i could do with learning some proper technique).

However i have just bought a vectra thats in need of paintwork tlc...covered in scratches, swirls etc. If the other half doesnt need it next weekend i could drop it of friday and let u guys practice on it on the saturday?


----------



## darren1229

AaronGTi said:


> Aaah move it mate :thumb: Hope you can make it
> 
> Not sure on that one  Any volunteers


Cant make this event due to work (gutted to say the least as i could do with learning some proper technique).

However i have just bought a vectra thats in need of paintwork tlc...covered in scratches, swirls etc. If the other half doesnt need it next weekend i could drop it of friday and let u guys practice on it on the saturday?

.


----------



## darren1229

test post....


----------



## rowbo

Its a no go for me  my work gave out 7 holiday days and i was 8th grrrrr


----------



## AaronGTi

rowbo said:


> its a no go for me  my work gave out 7 holiday days and i was 8th grrrrr


----------



## CraigQQ

no go for me now.. working on saturday :thumb:


----------



## Max Protect

caledonia said:


> Janis
> If possible can you bring along some Ultimate glass too.
> I will get some off you on the day.
> Gordon.
> 
> PS. I blame Aaron on this one. :lol:


I'll take a few things with me  be sure about that 

Aaron is to blame for many good things :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## rowbo

AaronGTi said:


>


dont i know it mate 

you can still have my car if you want :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

Bump :thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing

What sort of time are you looking for people to turn up Aaron? may need to drop my three year old off with a family member before heading up.


----------



## Black Magic Detail

Rgk Detailing said:


> What sort of time are you looking for people to turn up Aaron? may need to drop my three year old off with a family member before heading up.


kick off around 10am :thumb:


----------



## Max Protect

1. Aaron
2. Stevie @ Black Magic Detail
3. Janis @ Max Protect
4. DaveC
5. Martin
6. Gordon @Defined Details.
7. Cheechy
8. Rich @ RGK Detailing
9. Krupauk
10. Hotwheels1979
11. Paul @ The Ultimate Shine

Put your names down if you can make it. I heard it will be sunny, +30c and BBQ all day long


----------



## bigvw

Hope to make it along Aaron


----------



## AaronGTi

bigvw said:


> Hope to make it along Aaron


Nice one Paul :thumb:


----------



## rossmuir1978

howdy
Myself and my mate Danny are a couple of beginners but are keen to pick up some tips from local guys ! -we are in Dunfermline, i'm getting my car serviced at 1300 in edi so might only be there for an hour or so but would like to show face !

chalk us down !!
cheers


----------



## AaronGTi

1. Aaron
2. Stevie @ Black Magic Detail
3. Janis @ Max Protect
4. DaveC
5. Martin
6. Gordon @Defined Details.
7. Cheechy
8. Rich @ RGK Detailing
9. Krupauk
10. Hotwheels1979
11. Paul Wilkins
12. BigVW
13. Rossmuir
14. Danny

There's also a few non DW'ers expressed interest on Facebook n stuff so shoukd be pretty busy again hopefully 

Very much looking forward to it now 

Wil be very very niiiice


----------



## Derekh929

Aaron hope you have as good a day as you did the last time , i will have to come down to one in the future


----------



## AaronGTi

Derekh929 said:


> Aaron hope you have as good a day as you did the last time , i will have to come down to one in the future


Cheers pal you too :thumb:

Deffo come next time, we'll be having one every few months if they stay busy!!


----------



## AaronGTi

Not long now til the BBQ's up n cooking.

Niiiiice


----------



## Max Protect

Not long now


----------



## AllanF

Add my name if that's ok! i have changed a few things around! ill have my newly purchased bike by then so it will make a great run!! looking forward to meeting all you folk! 

Allan


----------



## AaronGTi

AllanF said:


> Add my name if that's ok! i have changed a few things around! ill have my newly purchased bike by then so it will make a great run!! looking forward to meeting all you folk!
> 
> Allan


Nice one Allan be good to meet you :thumb:

1. Aaron
2. Stevie @ Black Magic Detail
3. Janis @ Max Protect
4. DaveC
5. Martin
6. Gordon @ Defined Details.
7. Cheechy
8. Rich @ RGK Detailing
9. Krupauk
10. Hotwheels1979
11. Paul Wilkins
12. BigVW
13. Rossmuir
14. Danny
15. Allan F @ Enthumo


----------



## rowbo

work just phoned and they are looking to cover my shift  hopefully i will know for sure this afternoon but following the conversation ive just had its looking good


----------



## AaronGTi

rowbo said:


> work just phoned and they are looking to cover my shift  hopefully i will know for sure this afternoon but following the conversation ive just had its looking good


Excellent :thumb:


----------



## rowbo

Stick my name down aaron  holiday granted 

Still looking for a demo car ? LOL

mines a mess , going to machine it a week on saturday


----------



## Black Magic Detail

rowbo said:


> Stick my name down aaron  holiday granted
> 
> Still looking for a demo car ? LOL
> 
> mines a mess , going to machine it a week on saturday


:thumb::thumb:


----------



## rowbo

1. Aaron
2. Stevie @ Black Magic Detail
3. Janis @ Max Protect
4. DaveC
5. Martin
6. Gordon @ Defined Details.
7. Cheechy
8. Rich @ RGK Detailing
9. Krupauk
10. Hotwheels1979
11. Paul Wilkins
12. BigVW
13. Rossmuir
14. Danny
15. Allan F @ Enthumo
16. rowbo


----------



## AaronGTi

Glad you can come Ross :thumb:

1. Aaron
2. Stevie @ Black Magic Detail
3. Janis @ Max Protect
4. DaveC
5. Martin
6. Gordon @ Defined Details.
7. Cheechy
8. Rich @ RGK Detailing
9. Krupauk
10. Hotwheels1979
11. Paul Wilkins
12. BigVW
13. Rossmuir
14. Danny
15. Allan F @ Enthumo
16. Rowbo

The meet is tomorrow (11/8) from 10am. Hope you can make all make it, and if any others would like to attend, feel free to put your names down.

Cheers.


----------



## Rgk Detailing

Sorry guy's I wont make this, been asked to do a protection detail which i wont turn down, have an enjoyable day though and I'll try and make it to the next open day.


----------



## AaronGTi

Rgk Detailing said:


> Sorry guy's I wont make this, been asked to do a protection detail which i wont turn down, have an enjoyable day though and I'll try and make it to the next open day.


No probs mate, hopefully you can make the next one :thumb:


----------



## DarronTDi

Really wish I could make this but im going to my gf's sisters wedding...yey !! Have fun guys and hope the weather stays good :thumb:


----------



## davec

need to cancel this one aaron, cars not behaving itself. anyone fancy a homer?!


----------



## AaronGTi

davec said:


> need to cancel this one aaron, cars not behaving itself. anyone fancy a homer?!


Knew this would happen after 1 did it. :lol:


----------



## AaronGTi

1. Aaron
2. Stevie @ Black Magic Detail
3. Janis @ Max Protect
4. ---
5. Martin
6. Gordon @ Defined Details.
7. Cheechy
8. ---
9. Krupauk
10. Hotwheels1979
11. Paul Wilkins
12. BigVW
13. Rossmuir
14. Danny
15. Allan F @ Enthumo
16. Rowbo


----------



## cheechy

Hi Aaron can you supply address for meet please (with Postcode for Satnav!). Cheers.


----------



## Black Magic Detail

cheechy said:


> Hi Aaron can you supply address for meet please (with Postcode for Satnav!). Cheers.


197
methilhaven road
methil
fife
ky83lf

easy to find on the main road,theres a sign up too:thumb:


----------



## k9vnd

DarronTDi said:


> Really wish I could make this but im going to my gf's sisters wedding...yey !! Have fun guys and hope the weather stays good :thumb:


Not kelly by any chance is it?


----------



## k9vnd

Just to say hope all goes well,still look's a good line up and hopefully the next one won't be on any of the kid's birthday's.

Enjoy.


----------



## AaronGTi

If its as hot as it was today i'll be more than happy weather wise.
Looking forward to it so see you all tomorrow :wave:


----------



## Max Protect

AaronGTi said:


> If its as hot as it was today i'll be more than happy weather wise.
> Looking forward to it so see you all tomorrow :wave:


Always raining in Scotland right? Last time i was up there it was +30c and so sunny you couldn't see without some sun protectors...

I heard tomorrow we will beat the heat record for Scotland since the counting begun 

Can't be more excited than now, and i don't even have to drive all the crazy distance this time!!!!

See you all tomorrow guys!

Janis, 
Max Protect


----------



## AaronGTi

See you tomorrow Jan, mind bring plenty sand paper :lol:


----------



## Alan W

The weather looks superb for today so enjoy! :thumb:

Have a great day guys and don't forget the photos! 

Alan W


----------



## CraigQQ

I'm working today but hope you ladies have fun :thumb:


----------



## rowbo

Typical 

I fight with my work to get a day off and something pops up and my day is ruined 

Sorry i cant make it guys , totally gutted


----------



## cheechy

Thanks for hospitality Stevie and for organising Aaron. I seem to have some stuff to buy now also!


----------



## Patrickm

Thanks for the hospitality Stevie top man, you do a mean barbecue matey:thumb: nice to meet a few new faces and also Jan best of look with your venture :thumb:


----------



## Grommit

Pics or it didn't happen!!


----------



## Black Magic Detail

thanks for coming guys, nice to catch up and a few new faces


----------



## Danny Byrne

Thanks for having us, even if we had to leave early! I'll have to come back and let you give me the benefit of your knowledge regarding sorting my motor out stevie! Although I did think I was going to add a few scratches trying to reverse out earlier!!


----------



## AaronGTi

Pretty dissappointing turnout tbh condidering the amount of people that put their names down but thanks very much to those that did come, you all made it very enjoyable. So thanks again to all that came and also the people I hadnt met before, Gordon, Cheechy and the others who's names I've forgot sorry but pleasure to meet you guys  & thanks to Stevie n Joanne for the hospitality! Here's to the next one, we're thinking a winter meet, not BBQ but stovies n home made soup, niiiiiice !


----------



## Guest

Absolutely gutted I missed it  How many people showed Aaron? I'll be through tomorrow for my Max Protect Glass Coat PRO


----------



## Black Magic Detail

Danny Byrne said:


> Thanks for having us, even if we had to leave early! I'll have to come back and let you give me the benefit of your knowledge regarding sorting my motor out stevie! Although I did think I was going to add a few scratches trying to reverse out earlier!!


you are welcome to drop in any time :thumb:

stevie


----------



## AaronGTi

aaronfife said:


> Absolutely gutted I missed it  How many people showed Aaron? I'll be through tomorrow for my Max Protect Glass Coat PRO


I think around 12 mate.

Cool give me a shout :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

Well as expected it was a really enjoyable day. Great to meet like minded people with a passion to learn and interest in detailing. 
Special thanks must also go to Joanne for keeping Stevie busy. Stevie for his friendly and hospitality shown on the day. Great food m8. I will be back :lol:. Every one that attended. Good to see a few old familiar faces and new one also. But a big thanks must go to Aaron as he put sometime into getting this arranged and pulling it off. 
Great to finally meet Janis and wish you a safe journey home. See you once again next weekend In Shrewsbury. Really refreshing to hear a manufacturer being honest and above board when discussing they products.

Must return the favour one day and invite you all over to the darkside of Scotland :lol:
Gordon


----------



## AaronGTi

Was a pleasure Gordon and we look forward to the invite, long as your on the chippie's  :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

I can recommend the Munchy boxes :lol: Not the healthiest but dam good none the less.


----------



## k9vnd

AaronGTi said:


> I think around 12 mate.
> 
> Cool give me a shout :thumb:


Sorry to hear that the attendance was below what was expected but at the end of the day an enthusiastic 12 is still a good turn out aaron.

Glad all went well and certainly looking forward to the next.


----------



## krupauk

Great day Arron, the hospitality and food was fantastic by Stevie, Richie and i had a blast was good to see the stuff in action and learned quite a lot a real nice bunch of people made it a great day


----------



## rossmuir1978

i echo what Danny said. was gutted to leave but had arranged a car service way before we found out about this - given that myself and Danny are complete "newbies" i would have been happy to stay all day- especially seeing the quality of food that was gonna be on offer !

deffo be at the next one and hope to chat on here now i have met some folk !
cheers


----------



## AaronGTi

rossmuir1978 said:


> i echo what Danny said. was gutted to leave but had arranged a car service way before we found out about this - given that myself and Danny are complete "newbies" i would have been happy to stay all day- especially seeing the quality of food that was gonna be on offer !
> 
> deffo be at the next one and hope to chat on here now i have met some folk !
> cheers


:thumb:

Heres to the next one


----------



## Hotwheels1979

Great day guys. Thanks for the hospitality Stevie. Good demos and great talking to people who really know what they are talking about. I enjoyed meeting janis too. Im waiting for a dry spell or a spot in gordons unit to get some max protect on the st!!!


----------



## bigvw

Apologies for not making it after putting down my name Aaron. Something came up at short notice that I couldn't get out of, hopefully make your next one


----------



## Max Protect

Thanks to everyone who could make it and Stevie, Aaron and Joanne for having us all there!

The turnout was a bit less than expected, but of outstanding quality, so was a great day indeed :thumb:

Regards, 
Janis


----------



## Max Protect

caledonia said:


> Well as expected it was a really enjoyable day. Great to meet like minded people with a passion to learn and interest in detailing.
> Special thanks must also go to Joanne for keeping Stevie busy. Stevie for his friendly and hospitality shown on the day. Great food m8. I will be back :lol:. Every one that attended. Good to see a few old familiar faces and new one also. But a big thanks must go to Aaron as he put sometime into getting this arranged and pulling it off.
> Great to finally meet Janis and wish you a safe journey home. See you once again next weekend In Shrewsbury. Really refreshing to hear a manufacturer being honest and above board when discussing they products.
> 
> Must return the favour one day and invite you all over to the darkside of Scotland :lol:
> Gordon


Glad you could make it Gordon! Was very nice to meet you and the rest of the guys, and thanks for looking at facts instead of claims 

Looking forwards to see you again on Saturday at Lee's :thumb:


----------



## AllanF

So try i could not make it! and for the late reply!! got unbelievably caught up last weekend . looks like you had a great time however, hopefully i will make the next one! Al


----------



## Max Protect

AllanF said:


> So try i could not make it! and for the late reply!! got unbelievably caught up last weekend . looks like you had a great time however, hopefully i will make the next one! Al


Next one will be announced much earlier, so everyone can make it!


----------



## Grizzle

Excellent i suddenly have a massive interest in it now and want to meet you all.


----------



## AaronGTi

Bash on...


----------

